# Ween makes false Phil Burnell account to rage at Gary Brolsma (Numa Numa Guy)



## Rhysuu (May 7, 2018)

For some reason Gary Brolsma just posted this to Twitter. Apparently DSP sent him a DM calling him irrelevant and saying that he needs to lose weight, sounds like some projection to me. I don't know if it's clear why he targeted Gary Brolsma.





https://twitter.com/Gman250/status/993625390970277888


Spoiler: Full Image


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 7, 2018)

Lol, a crossover for the ages.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (May 7, 2018)

Wait what? Was Phil hacked or something? Or did he have some sort of mental break?


----------



## Wing Zero (May 7, 2018)

That HAS to be some type of hack. That would get Phil in a LOT of shit with Twitch.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (May 7, 2018)

Do we know if either of those even came from his accounts? It could be from some fake account.


----------



## HolocaustDenier (May 7, 2018)

Obvious troll


----------



## Elemenopee (May 7, 2018)

Does Phil even have a Facebook?


----------



## Billy_Sama (May 7, 2018)

Phil doesn't seem to be the type to remember anything past 5 years ago.


----------



## BrunoMattei (May 7, 2018)

Billy_Sama said:


> Phil doesn't seem to be the type to remember anything past 5 years ago.



He still remembers his 4th place Evo win from over a decade ago.


----------



## Coin Ops (May 7, 2018)

I don't think this is really DSP. He doesn't talk/type like that. All the f bombs seem out of place. I think DSP would just call the guy a brain dead kid who doesn't know how life works.


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (May 7, 2018)

what would bring on such aggression? At first I thought: Drunksydephil, but the chat convo is from 4:41pm. He doesn't hit the gin, usually, until after his second stream.


----------



## Haunter (May 7, 2018)

So, that second screencap, showing the message Phil posted on his own twitter. I can't find it on Twitter (though I'm not the best at that sort of thing). If it was deleted, could it be searched for with something like Tweet Tunnel? If it could be shown it was actually sent through Twitter, we would at least know the 'Numa Numa Guy' didn't photoshop it for whatever reason.

Is this something the 'Numa Numa Guy' would do?


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (May 7, 2018)

Going through Gary's replies on Twitter, it seems like the message was sent by a parody account of DSP. The original tweet by Gary also seems to have disappeared, likely indicating that the message was in fact sent by a parody account and Gary deleted the original tweet.


----------



## FallGout (May 7, 2018)

Yeah that does not seem like DSP, he doesn't type like that at all and if he was going to insult the person he would do it in his safe space where they can't reply back to him.


----------



## HeadbuttEnthusiast (May 7, 2018)

Haunter said:


> So, that second screencap, showing the message Phil posted on his own twitter. I can't find it on Twitter (though I'm not the best at that sort of thing). If it was deleted, could it be searched for with something like Tweet Tunnel? If it could be shown it was actually sent through Twitter, we would at least know the 'Numa Numa Guy' didn't photoshop it for whatever reason.
> 
> Is this something the 'Numa Numa Guy' would do?


It's a Facebook post, not a tweet.  I didn't even think Phil had a Facebook, or at least not a public one.  I'm thinking this is a troll pretending to be Phil on Facebook.


----------



## Heckler1 (May 8, 2018)

The worst part is its not even a very good fake message. It's dumb, unfunny, and no effort was put into constructing it. Step your game up Alogs.


----------



## Lurkette (May 15, 2018)

Phil abandoned FB a looooong time ago. That doesn't even match his typing style. Fake, gay cry for attention from a dead meme.


----------



## Preferred Penne (May 16, 2018)

You know it's fake because he ended with "LMAO" instead of "lol".


----------



## James Smith (May 16, 2018)

Thread closed unless something more comes of this


----------

